# 26' wheelset



## RaceIt (Dec 7, 2008)

Hello everyone!!! My wife and I got a Burly tandem MTB late summer of 2012. All her idea ...
I have been doing gravel grinders for quite sometime and she was looking to get into it as well. So we decided a tandem might be the ticket. So far so good. 
We picked the bike up cheap. Had to do some nessasery upgrades for fit and cool factor. The bike hadn't been ridden much at all. I think its about a 1999-2002. Now that we have logged a good chunk of miles before putting her away for the winter.(Wife don't ride when it's cold. We live in the mid west.) I have been toying with the notion of a whee lset up grade along with going to a 9 speed. Currently the stock wheels are a 40 hole Weinmann. With the age of the bike and the lack of care from the previous owners the rear wheel is damn near impossiable to true. The spoke nipples are so corroded. 
So with all that babble what would be good recommdations for wheels and hubs. I do ride for a local team/shop so I can get parts at a good price and have a few guys who build great wheels for me. 
We ride gravel and dirt roads 95% of the time. Very little single track I'm working on getting her comfertable on the trails. Its a work in progress :thumbsup:


----------



## stinkyWinky (Dec 19, 2012)

I picked up a Tandem late last year that's about the same vintage as yours. I was initially thinking about upgrading the stock wheelset for the same reason, corrosion on the nipples. The 521 rims looked unused as did the hubs. The corrosion was due to the bike sitting unused in the original owners garage and not being cleaned or lubed for a long period of time. I took some scotch bright to the nipples & that removed the surface corrosion. No problems truing the wheels. 
When I was considering the upgrade I had been looking at these two wheelsets:
MTBTandems.com's new Chubby Light tandem 
or MTBTandems.com's CHUBBY MAMMOTH tandem.
MTBT - Specials


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Might also depend on what you think your future tandem plans are. If you think you both will end up wanting to expand your riding to singletrack and more technical stuff, buying a "better" set of wheels now may be overkill, but you can take them with you if/when you upgrade tandems.

In any case, we run 36-spoke Chris King hubs, and I only mention that not because of the CK factor, but that a good 36-spoke hub should be more than fine. The suggestion to talk with Alex at MTBTandems is a good one. He's got a wheel builder and the experience to know what wheel components will hold up to tandem use. 

Does your Burley have disc mounts?


----------

